# Backpacking quilt



## Milla (Jun 25, 2009)

I finally finished a backpacking quilt that I made for my husband.  We're into ultralightweight backpacking and I made this to lighten our loads.  I had foot surgery in January and have been on the mend!  The bad thing is that it's a tad too short for him so now it's mine!  It took me about a week to sew this off and on.  It's like a sleeping bag, but open in the back.  Kind of like a quilt!  It's filled with 12 oz of down (lots of fun to stuff) and good to 20°F.  It only weighs about 20.8 oz.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jun 25, 2009)

It looks very cosy. We could do with that down south about now.
The wind is howling and it is freezing cold


----------



## Milla (Jun 25, 2009)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> It looks very cosy. We could do with that down south about now.
> The wind is howling and it is freezing cold



We just got done with winter.  It lasts forever here it seems.  We wait 9 months to get warm and really only have a few weeks of perfect weather.


----------



## Deda (Jun 25, 2009)

You made that?!? How cool!


----------



## Milla (Jun 25, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> You made that?!? How cool!



I did!  It was a huge accomplishment for me.  DH helped with the pattern layout and stuffing it.  I should make sure I give him some credit!  He also had to listen to me throw a few tantrums while my sewing machines ate thread and when i almost screwed the whole thing up.  

I also make other outdoor gear at a fraction of the cost that I can buy it at.  I've made a few backpacks, jackets, pants, hats, gloves, etc.  It's so much fun.


----------



## Deda (Jun 25, 2009)

That is just the neatest thing I've ever seen!  I can't wait to show DH, I may be badgering you for a tutorial!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow,  well done , I love it .

Kitn


----------



## Milla (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks!  DH got the instruction off of the internet through backpacking forums and other tutorials.  It's so cozy!


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

That's incredible!! Great job!!


----------



## Milla (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks so much!  I'm going to try it out this week.  crossing my fingers


----------



## Deb (Sep 29, 2009)

ok i'll ask...

So what do you do to keep your back warm? I find i terminally get a cold back when I'm camping! I can't imagine going without padding htere...

or is it just me?    

Inquiring minds need to know


----------



## Milla (Sep 29, 2009)

Deb said:
			
		

> ok i'll ask...
> 
> So what do you do to keep your back warm? I find i terminally get a cold back when I'm camping! I can't imagine going without padding htere...
> 
> ...



LOL!  We sleep on pads to keep us off the cold ground!  The quilt has straps on the back that go under the pad and I can tight them so that the quilt wraps around to prevent any draft from getting in.  We haven't actually tried it in the cold yet.  We were going to this week, but I have a cold so I'm not interested in camping.  LOL!


----------



## Woodi (Oct 17, 2009)

Great work, looks wonderful! ...now, are you going to get busy and make a matching one for your DH? (who helped you... :wink: )


----------



## Milla (Oct 18, 2009)

Woodi said:
			
		

> Great work, looks wonderful! ...now, are you going to get busy and make a matching one for your DH? (who helped you... :wink: )



Thanks!  We ended up buying one for my husband because we were leaving for a trip.  This was a lot of work to make and something I couldn't make twice in a row!  Hubby helped layout the fabric and cut.  Overall supervision.  LOL!

Next project is a lightweight synthetic quilt to use next summer.  I'll sew it this winter.  I'm doing mine first and then his because he is much pickier than me!


----------

